# BEIRUT | Quasar Tower | 37 fl | 22 fl | U/C



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*  

Real Estate Developers: Sayfco Holding
Height: 140m (459ft)
Location: Saifi (Charles Helou Avenue)






































*


*   
*


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Quasar Tower 27-9-2015 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of littlesunshinebei


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Place Pasteur
The building rising in the foreground


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Quasar Tower 28-5-2017 1 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr
Quasar Tower 28-5-2017 2 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr
Quasar Tower 28-5-2017 3 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Taken by me, place pasteur is the building on the left


----------

